
First-time author unwittingly exposed house of cards beneath “bestseller” books - Overtonwindow
https://qz.com/1062280/a-first-time-author-unwittingly-exposed-the-house-of-cards-beneath-bestseller-books/
======
dredmorbius
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/I,_Libertine](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/I,_Libertine)

